# ADOPTED! 11 month old Male Golden needs new home Sparta, NJ



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have been a member for a long time, but havent posted for quite some time. I have become involved with rescuing, and lost and fond in my community and run a lost and found page. Last time I posted it was to rehome a dog (through a friend who knows I am a Golden love) for a man in Queens. Tyson has now been in his new wonderful home with Robin and Alan. Robin is a members here on the forum and can vouch for my authenticity. 

I am reaching out to the members on here again to help me re-home another beautiful, young Golden. Candy (yes male) is an 11 month old un-neutered male who was purchased at a petstore by a family in Queens, NY. The family later discovered they were "allergic" and were looking for a new home for him through craigslist (yes..horrid I know). I emailed them and asked them to consider rescue, but they were not interested in this route. They continued to try to rehome with no success and reached out to me for help. I sensed the urgency and was afraid they would end up giving Candy up through craigslist soon, so timing WA everything. With Robins help, I found a new family to take Candy, luckily, since it seems the owners were letting Candy spend alot of time outdoors in an igloo. Unfortunately, I think the new family jumped the gun with this adoption, and the wife doesnt feel she wants the hassles of a second dog. They will foster however, until a new home is found. They are located in Sparta NJ. The husband and kids cannot say enough wonderful things about Candy, but he does admit Candy needs some work (umm what new dog doesnt??)

Candy is a sweet, loving dog, great with adults, kids and dogs (both the owners and the foster family has 2 youngish kids). He is fully housebroken. Candy has not been trained on the leash and needs to learn basic skills like sit, stay etc. With some patience, Im sure Candy will become the perfect companion!

If you are interested in meeting Candy, please contact me at 347 776 1704. I will be taking applications to ensure Candy's safety, and I will be requesting that you sign a contract saying you will be neutering him. He is up to date on his shots until April.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I just sent you a PM


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

He's a lovely dog. I'm sure you will find a good home for him in no time.


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Hey all. Just to follow up on luisas post, candy the pup is in foster, looking for a good home. Luisa has been responsible for successfully rehoming countless numbers of rescue pups. My Tyson was one of them and he's been a happily ever after. 
Hope someone here might have room in their home and love in their heart to give this handsome fella a new start  robin


----------



## Holly♥ (Jan 9, 2014)

Candy is beautiful! I just wanted to tell you what a wonderful thing you are doing for him. I hope he finds the loving home he needs. Too bad I'm so far away or I would be knocking on your door to take Candy home with me I had my first male golden for 13 years before cancer over took him . Have had and loved dogs all my life but Goldens are special gifts. I can't say enough about them. Zebco is my second golden and he is two years now. They are a lot of work in the beginning but the reward is priceless!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom: Just copied your post and sent to a dear friend in Erie, PA.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's beautiful........


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Sorry, I jumped the gun on the friend. She's not interested right now. Thanks!


----------



## brodybond (Aug 22, 2009)

I am excited and hopeful that Candy will fill the spot my boy Brody left in June. It has taken me 8 months and I have been waiting for the right one, have been watching & thanks to Goldenmum, I reached out to Luisa last night. Hoping to meet him soon, fingers crossed and prayers from those who know my heartache back in June. 
You all have NO idea how much you helped me!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He's absolutely gorgeous. I hope he finds a home soon


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

What a gorgeous boy! I'm praying he finds a forever home soon. 

May I post this on Facebook? I do have friends in NJ...


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

Will keep my ears peeled, he looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

brodybond said:


> I am excited and hopeful that Candy will fill the spot my boy Brody left in June. It has taken me 8 months and I have been waiting for the right one, have been watching & thanks to Goldenmum, I reached out to Luisa last night. Hoping to meet him soon, fingers crossed and prayers from those who know my heartache back in June.
> You all have NO idea how much you helped me!!!


Candy would be lucky to have you as his Mom, hope it works out. Please keep us posted!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

brodybond said:


> I am excited and hopeful that Candy will fill the spot my boy Brody left in June. It has taken me 8 months and I have been waiting for the right one, have been watching & thanks to Goldenmum, I reached out to Luisa last night. Hoping to meet him soon, fingers crossed and prayers from those who know my heartache back in June.
> You all have NO idea how much you helped me!!!


This is wonderful to read, hope this works out for you.


----------



## Coyle (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi, we are a family of 4 looking to adopt a Golden. Our kids are 20 and 16. Our longtime pet passed several years ago...we have had some time, experienced more loss and would like to open our home to another dog. We would prefer a Golden that is already house trained and just saw your post. Maybe it is meant to be... Please contact us if we might help!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Just thought I'd update that Brodybond picked Candy up last night, and is in love! Hopefully she will fill in all the details. Sounds like they both hit the jackpot! Welcome home boy, welcome home. Thank you Luisa for helping this boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> Just thought I'd update that Brodybond picked Candy up last night, and is in love! Hopefully she will fill in all the details. Sounds like they both hit the jackpot! Welcome home boy, welcome home. Thank you Luisa for helping this boy!


Fantastic news, love hearing this. 
Very happy for Brodybond and Candy!

Thanks for updating, I'll update the thread title to adopted.


----------



## Lilysmom1226 (May 16, 2014)

Such great news!


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

That's awesome!!! Looking forward to updates!!


----------



## brodybond (Aug 22, 2009)

*Kai; aka: Candy is settling in!*

A HUGE thank you again to Jax's Mom, Luisa, GoldenMum and Marc, the foster Dad for aligning the stars that brought Candy, now named Kai and me together! 
He is settling in beautifully, we visited our vet this morning and he is good, but we will be checking his hips because of his unusual gait, so I may be reaching out for advice. We will do that when he is in to be neutered later this month.
Kai celebrates his first birthday on the 11th and together we celebrate the start of a new life journey. Stay tuned for the adventures!
::


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What wonderful news! Thank you for adopting him. LOVE the name Kai!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

This is GREAT news!!!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I am over the moon about you and Kai finding each other. 
After I heard from Marc this morning, that all was great, I passed the word around to the Golden network here in Jersey. We are all so very excited and happy for you both.

Have fun. Kai. 
The world is indeed a wonderful place. 
Enjoy your new life. Run! Jump! Explore!!
Go boy go!!

Ollie, Tyson and Robin


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Yay! What wonderful news.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

brodybond said:


> A HUGE thank you again to Jax's Mom, Luisa, GoldenMum and Marc, the foster Dad for aligning the stars that brought Candy, now named Kai and me together!
> He is settling in beautifully, we visited our vet this morning and he is good, but we will be checking his hips because of his unusual gait, so I may be reaching out for advice. We will do that when he is in to be neutered later this month.
> Kai celebrates his first birthday on the 11th and together we celebrate the start of a new life journey. Stay tuned for the adventures!
> ::



So very happy for you and your beautiful boy Kai.
Wishing you both many happy years together to come.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Well done everybody! Enjoy your new life Kai.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

This post made me so happy! Kai is a beautiful boy - looks like he is on the road to a wonderful life! Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

i Just got home from a very trying 2 days at a relative's funeral and have to say my after reading brodybond's email and seeing all the wonderful pictures and coming on here to update, and reading the posts, my mood took an immediate turn UPWARDS! 

I could NOT be happier for Kai (loving his new name). and for his new Mom and extended family! THIS is why I do what I do. Kai deserves a loving, loyal home, where he will be cherished for all the days of his life, and I am quite certain Brodysbond will give him just that.

THANK YOU to all for spreading the word and thank you to Kai's new Mom for rescuing!

All my best regards,

Luisa


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jax's Mom, thank you for everything you did to make this possible and for all the other dogs you help. 

I'm so sorry for the loss of your family member, thoughts and prayers to you all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kai*



brodybond said:


> A HUGE thank you again to Jax's Mom, Luisa, GoldenMum and Marc, the foster Dad for aligning the stars that brought Candy, now named Kai and me together!
> He is settling in beautifully, we visited our vet this morning and he is good, but we will be checking his hips because of his unusual gait, so I may be reaching out for advice. We will do that when he is in to be neutered later this month.
> Kai celebrates his first birthday on the 11th and together we celebrate the start of a new life journey. Stay tuned for the adventures!
> ::


I am SO HAPPY for you and Kai!
Thanks for bringing them together, Luisa!


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Congrats Brodybond! When I read that he would be one on the 11th I got chills...our angel golden Cooper was born on 2/11. I would have totally wanted to adopt Kai had I known that...special date! (My husband would have probably left me being we have a 4 month old golden now. Lol!) Glad Kai has an awesome new home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kai and Brodybond..*

Here is the link to more about Kai and pics of him.
Thought Brodybond would like if I put it here:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...on/399450-canine-cousins-first-play-date.html


----------

